# ps properties



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

2178 4th St SW
Akron OH 44314
330-258-3680
http://psproperties.us

wints 60.00

vehicle removal 53.00

hazards 15.00 per cubic yard


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

:w00t:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

:innocent:


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

How do you remove a vehicle for $53? How did they come up with that number?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

To all who do work for this outfit... your idiots.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

here it cost me 75.00 for call and 4.00 a mile to tow vehicle


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They are located approximately 30 miles from one of the big boy nationals. Hmm, wonder how many people there are spawns from the queen bee.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like pOs properties to me.....:lol:


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

man..you guys are getting hosed on vehicle removal..in wa. state you call a wrecker, they come haul it away for free and we get paid a 100.00....:thumbup:


----------



## Wpb REO (Oct 23, 2013)

nomosnow said:


> man..you guys are getting hosed on vehicle removal..in wa. state you call a wrecker, they come haul it away for free and we get paid a 100.00....:thumbup:


I agree....in south Florida we have a tow truck driver on every corner paying 100 to 200 bucks to remove...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

nomosnow said:


> man..you guys are getting hosed on vehicle removal..in wa. state you call a wrecker, they come haul it away for free and we get paid a 100.00....:thumbup:


I usually get $300.00 from the national and $300.00 from my tow truck guy. 

That doesn't mean I should agree to $53.00. That's insulting.


----------

